
Show HN: Kube – Social network that can't see your data - nerdburn
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2061052642/kube-a-user-first-social-experience-private-p2p-an?ref=thanks_link
======
nononoxd
I'm using [https://hubzilla.site](https://hubzilla.site) right now and it is
working fine.

~~~
nerdburn
What does it do? Is it a social network?

~~~
nononoxd
It's a decentralized social network/personal website. Has lots of features and
costum themes. See more on [http://hubzilla.org](http://hubzilla.org)

The really nice thing is that you can transfer your identity to other sites
without losing contacts (unlike diaspora* or GNU social). You can also keep a
copy of your data on two different servers.

I'm currently using it for my photography.

------
eecks
The last thing I want is a unified place for all my data. I feel more secure
when my data is in multiple places.

Amazon knows what I have bought and what I want to buy. FB/Whatsapp knows who
I talk to. Google knows what I search for.

None know what they shouldn't.

~~~
theyknow
Facebook and Google knows what you want to buy, who you talk to and what you
search for.

~~~
eecks
How would Facebook or google know what I bought?

